# Tri bars/aerobars



## Taffcycles (13 Apr 2011)

Ive been thinking about getting a set of tribars for my bike, but havent yet tried them, I do not wish to spend alot of money as I may not use all the time, so I was wondering if anyone had an old set, I dont mind if they are scratched or dented I just want to try them, if anyone can help me out let us know..Thanks


----------



## DrSquirrel (15 Apr 2011)

I got some for £25+5 from SJS - http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tranz-x-jd-tb01-tri-bars-black-aluminium-prod13580/

Almost the cheapest around, although these have full adjustment (and 4 pad distances)


I know they're not second hand or anything - but I got these to try and im still using them


----------

